# Joy, Abby, and Princess ALL Kidded!!



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh me, I'm on pins and needles waiting on these girls to kid! Abby lost her plug yesterday, but I realize that means she still may have a way to go. I wish I knew how many were in each belly! :laugh: Just praying they are all healthy and the mama's too! I love them so!!


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Joy, Abby, and Princess due this week or next!!*

Good Luck!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Joy, Abby, and Princess due this week or next!!*

good luck and happy kidding! :thumbup:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Joy, Abby, and Princess due this week or next!!*

Good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Joy, Abby, and Princess due this week or next!!*

Good luck!!!


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Joy, Abby, and Princess due this week or next!!*



J.O.Y. Farm said:


> good luck and happy kidding! :thumbup:


 :thumb:


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Joy, Abby, and Princess due this week or next!!*

:greengrin: Thanks!! I can't wait to post pics!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Joy, Abby, and Princess due this week or next!!*

Good luck! I really hope they have easy births and have lots of healthy :kidred:


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Joy, Abby, and Princess due this week or next!!*



Lost Prairie said:


> Good luck! I really hope they have easy births and have lots of healthy :kidred:


Thank you!! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Joy, Abby, and Princess due this week or next!!*

Happy Kidding...... :thumb:


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Joy, Abby, and Princess due this week or next!!*

It looks like Abby is first! She has almost completely lost her ligs and she's been acting funny all day..laying about and walking slowly (waddling rather).  Please say a prayer for her tonight..I'm sure I won't get any sleep at all..will be checking on her every hour till labor starts. Here's pics of my lovely gals. (please forgive the size)

ABBY










PRINCESS










JOY


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Joy, Abby, and Princess due this week! UPDATED WITH PICS*

Very nice!! Good luck! I will be sure to send a prayer that they all kid okay with beautiful, healthy babies! :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Joy, Abby, and Princess due this week! UPDATED WITH PICS*

Cant way t to see photos of the kids!
Happy kidding!


----------



## jessieb (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Joy, Abby, and Princess due this week! UPDATED WITH PICS*

EXCITING!!! It looks like I'm gonna be up all night checking too! Praying for healthy kids and mamas!!! :greengrin:


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Joy, Abby, and Princess due this week! UPDATED WITH PICS*

Ohohoh!! Good luck to you and those pretty girls  Keep us updated!


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Joy, Abby, and Princess due this week! UPDATED WITH PICS*

well no real action yet! She has lost her ligs, her udder is much fuller this morning than last night (HUGE difference), and she's got lots of goo...but her contractions seem to be several hours apart. Here's hoping we'll see her drop today! :dance:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Joy, Abby, and Princess due this week! UPDATED WITH PICS*

BABIES SOON!!!!!! Good luck! :thumb: :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Joy, Abby, and Princess due this week! UPDATED WITH PICS*

 :thumb:


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Joy, Abby, and Princess due this week! UPDATED WITH PICS*

Keep us updated! So excited for you!!


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Joy, Abby, and Princess due this week! UPDATED WITH PICS*

Abby had triplets!!! :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: We're so happy and so proud of her! I'll post pics asap! All are doing well! :greengrin:


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Joy, Abby, and Princess due this week! UPDATED WITH PICS*

Congrats!!


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Joy, Abby, and Princess due this week! UPDATED WITH PICS*

Congrats!


----------



## desertlily (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Joy, Abby, and Princess due this week! UPDATED WITH PICS*

Ahhh! I'll bet they're so cute! Can't wait to see pics!! Congrat! :leap:


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Joy, Abby, and Princess due this week! UPDATED WITH PICS*

YAY!!!! Congrats, Abby and Laura!!! Three! Wow!


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Joy, Abby, and Princess due this week! UPDATED WITH PICS*

Here they are!

Buck number 1 (my son named him Ned)










Buck number 2










And doe-ling (we named her Holly)










Thanks everyone for the prayers! We're so happy!

I'll post updates when Princess and Joy start losing their ligs!


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Joy, Abby, and Princess due this week! UPDATED WITH PICS*

Aw, Congrats Laura! Triplets!!! I absolutely love Ned's coloring!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Joy, Abby, and Princess due this week! UPDATED WITH PICS*

Omg I don't think it gets any cuter    Congratulations! :applaud: I love Holly :drool: Are they bottle babies?


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Joy, Abby, and Princess due this week! UPDATED WITH PICS*



potentialfarm said:


> Aw, Congrats Laura! Triplets!!! I absolutely love Ned's coloring!


LOL thanks! I think he's pretty too!


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Joy, Abby, and Princess due this week! UPDATED WITH PICS*



Lost Prairie said:


> Omg I don't think it gets any cuter    Congratulations! :applaud: I love Holly :drool: Are they bottle babies?


 I know! I am so smitten with her too! I just love her red color and her little white specks lol! She is so laid back too! Yes they are bottle babies


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Joy, Abby, and Princess due this week! PRINCESS IS NEXT!*

Princess' bag has really gotten much larger and her ligs are softening up! Looks like we may have more babies tomorrow!! :greengrin:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Joy, Abby, and Princess due this week! PRINCESS IS NEXT!*

Adorable! I love Ned!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Joy, Abby, and Princess due this week! PRINCESS IS NEXT!*

Aww....too cute....


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Joy, Abby, and Princess due this week! PRINCESS IS NEXT!*

They're sooo cute!!!!!


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Joy, Abby, and Princess due this week! PRINCESS IS NEXT!*

Today Princess and Joy both dropped their load! Joy had twins :kidblue: :kidred: and RIGHT after she finished delivering, Princess started pushing!!! I was like WOAH let me change gloves first!!! :ROFL: I had to assist in both births. With Joy the first buck was just giant and was tryng to come out upside down head first with his hooves behind him! Then with Princess, one of her bags burst and then another baby in his bag was trying to come out. I pushed him back to lead the "dry" baby out first. She ended up having :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: So far that's 5 bucks and 3 does. I'm just glad I got a doe out of each mama! All are doing well! I will post pics of the new kids in the new arrivals soon! Thanks everyone! :leap:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congratulations!!!! Two batches of triplets! Wow!!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Good news! 8 babies in two days, too. That's a lot of bottle feeding. Glad they are all okay. 

Jan


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Congratulations!!! :stars:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Congrats! Glad you were there to help them out!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Good news! 8 babies in two days, too. That's a lot of bottle feeding. Glad they are all okay.
> 
> Jan


 Wow.... that is a lot of babies.. :shocked: :hug:


----------

